# Java fern rot



## RonPaul (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi, 

I have a 10G low tech tank with a 15 watt zoomed florasun bulb (1.5 WPG). I do dose excel and some P and K when needed. The plants are all growing really well, Ludwigia Repens x Arcuata, Hygro polysperma, anubias, java moss, different crypts, Echinodorus tenellus and a small Kleiner bar sword. For some reason my java fern rots in this tank. I had one that turned into mush so I took a healthy one from another tank a few weeks ago and now it is turning brown also. 
Any ideas?
Thanks for your help.
RP


----------



## Blackwater (Apr 14, 2011)

What's the water temperature?


----------



## RonPaul (Jul 5, 2011)

It was about 74 degrees during my first rot not its about 76 to 78 because of the warmer weather.


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

Here are some questions I have which may help us to know the environment and condition of your plants...

Does the java fern have algae growing on it before rotting? 

Do you bury the rhizome in the substrate? 

When you say "rot", do you mean the leaves turn brown, or the leaves become translucent at the tips, or the plant melts away?


----------



## RonPaul (Jul 5, 2011)

Queijoman,

There is zero algae on it before rotting. Knocking on wood, I haven't had any algae issues at all with this tank. Low light, low dosing of fertz, all the plants and fish thrive.

The rhizome is tied to a rock with sewing thread. 

The leaves turn brown. I didn't realize how badly the leaves were rotting until I moved it (I'm referring to the 1st one). When I moved it to do some vacuuming the whole thing fell apart. I had to remove it from the tank and throw it away and do a nice size water change. I understand what you mean when you asked if the tip if the leaves turn translucent. It happens to the fern in my higher tech set up. That fern is hugh, beautiful shades of green, just keeps growing, zero algae. I had a smaller fern in the higher tech set up. After the 1st one rotted in the low tech set up I moved the smaller fern from the higher tech to the lower tech. Mind you the fern was growing, beautiful and green. Its probably been about 4 to 5 weeks now and the same thing is starting to happen to #2.

I appreciate your time and any advise offered.

RP


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, we've eliminated all of the simple causes. In my case, java fern has been fairly forgiving about any conditions I put it in. Perhaps there is a trace nutrient lacking in your setup. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## RonPaul (Jul 5, 2011)

I know I just dont get it. Well, I appreciate your time Queijoman.


----------

